# Taylormade Adapter



## Hawk (6 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me the adapter screw thread size for a Taylormade SIM shaft adapter?

Thanks


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

TaylorMade Adaptor Replacement Screw


TAYLORMADE R-SERIES REPLACEMENT SCREW bb9024 r11 s rbz rocket ballz r9 supertri superfast




www.golfworks.ca





If this is the same item, the size can be found in the comment section.


----------



## Hawk (6 mo ago)

I appreciate the feedback, unfortunately I understand the screw dimensions changed around the M3 series.


----------

